# eco FAN OR  stirling engine



## phatfarmerbob (Jan 12, 2011)

Im wondering what anyone recomends .. do i go with a eco fan or a stirling engine model fan?  jotul oslo is what it will be on


----------



## begreen (Jan 12, 2011)

Greetings Bob. What's the goal of the purchase. Heat circulation, stove temp indicator, geek entertainment?

PS: We have the Ecofan.


----------



## phatfarmerbob (Jan 12, 2011)

well a little of each,,, leaning in the direction of heat circulation but i dont wanna go electric "coreded" cause the others look so much cooler and work when the powers out


----------



## tlingit (Jan 12, 2011)

We had an stirling engine fan and it did not work very well.  We tried it on our old iron stove and again on the soapstone.  It was great when it worked but it seldom did.  Even when the stove was really hot.  Now I have two small eco-fans, one on either corner.  It looks ljke the stove is trying to take off and that amuses me.   Also, my highly scientific test of burning inscense shows that air is moving around.


----------



## begreen (Jan 12, 2011)

Some folks curse at the ecofans, say they don't work or that they burn out in a few years. Ours is now approaching it's first decade of use and just keeps cranking. It's a 3 bladed unit and does it's modest job almost silently, power on or power off. I also use it as a remote visual thermometer.


----------



## kgrant (Jan 12, 2011)

My 3 blade Ecofan doesn't work very well anymore.  It starts off normal, but them gets slower and slower till it finally stops.    Worked fine for a few years though.  Started getting noisy at the end of its life.  

These guys look nice and claim a very high CFM.  http://www.aspensystems.com/self-powered-fans.html

Sterling engines have always fascinated me.  Maybe I'll own one someday.


----------



## Hardrockmaple (Jan 12, 2011)

Long term Ecofan user here. I am a believer. It helps my little stove heat like a bigger stove.

I heat a mostly open 1000 sq.ft. main level with the small CDW and a 2 blade Ecofan.


----------



## mywaynow (Jan 12, 2011)

I use a 3 blade Ecofan and it works great.  Don't expect to feel air movement though.  What is does do is keep the warmth moving in one direction.  My example is that I can stand in front of the stove, arms wide and feel a 15-20 degree difference at each hand.  The fan is blowing from the left side of the stove across to the right.  They are to be positioned so that the fresh air is drawn from the cold side and pushes across the hot stove.  It also makes for a great long distance thermometer.  I can always tell the amount of coal in the morning by the rpm's of the fan.  If it is moving, the restart will be quick.


----------



## fdegree (Jan 12, 2011)

Does the ecofan actually produce enough air flow to be practical?  Or, is it just a novelty for entertainment purposes?

If one fan does not produce adequate air flow, how about 2 or 3 at the same time?


----------



## burntime (Jan 12, 2011)

Guys, if I get one for the insert and the top hovers between a little over 300 to about 150 will this still move?


----------



## fdegree (Jan 12, 2011)

burntime said:
			
		

> Guys, if I get one for the insert and the top hovers between a little over 300 to about 150 will this still move?



I think I read someplace, the surface that the fan sits on must be at, or above, 150* before the fan will start to turn...the hotter the surface, the faster it will spin.

I also read someplace that the surface could be too hot, causing some spring to expand too much, which will result in the fan not turning.  But, there was no indication as to what "too hot" is.  So, you may have to move the fan around on the stove top to find the best location.

I don't know if this information is accurate...I just read it someplace, and now I can't remember where.


----------



## mywaynow (Jan 12, 2011)

From ecofan:

What temperature does the surface need to reach in order to operate? 
The Ecofan will start to rotate once the base of the fan has reached a temperature of 150ÂºF (65Â°C).
What is the recommended surface temperature of the stove? 
The optimal running temperature of the Ecofan Original and Ecofan Airplus for woodstoves, is the same as the recommended safe operating temperatures of wood stoves between 450Â°F to 600Â°F (205Â°C to 345Â°C). Relocate your Ecofan to a cooler spot if your stovetop exceeds 650Â°F (345Â°C). The Ecofan GSâ€™s optimal running temperature is between 150Â°F to 300Â°F (65Â°C to 150Â°C). Operating above the recommended temperature may be hazardous due to excessive blade speed. The Ecofan GS should then be relocated to a cooler position.
What will void my warranty? 
Caframo will warranty any product bought through a recognized retailer. Products bought through individuals or on-line auctions have no warranty. The warranty does not cover abnormal wear or damages resulting from accident, misuse, abuse or, if applicable, breakage (when such breakage is not due to a manufacturing defect) and any other incidental or consequential damages. Simply put -If you overheat your fan or drop your fan your warranty will be voided.


----------



## FireWalker (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm waiting for my 2-blade unit.....should be here today, $79 from amazon! I use a good sized roasting pan (1 1/2 gallon) for a steamer on my stove top and I'm hoping that with an ecofan on the back corner blowing over the pan I can evaporate even more than the one full pan per 24 hours I use now. Plus my stove is located in a 10'w x 5'd recess below my balcony (7'-6" ceiling) and getting more heat moving out into our main wide open living/dining space will help. Can't hurt, plus the darn thing is just plain old cool.


----------



## Milton Findley (Jan 12, 2011)

fdegree said:
			
		

> Does the ecofan actually produce enough air flow to be practical?  Or, is it just a novelty for entertainment purposes?
> 
> If one fan does not produce adequate air flow, how about 2 or 3 at the same time?



Mine is a novelty item, stirring up the air in its immediate vicinity only.  It is useful as a temperature indicator, but an IR gun is both cheaper and even more useful.  It has geek appeal, but I would look at something else if air circulation was my goal.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 12, 2011)

I vote for neither.

If the heat isn't circulating as well as you would like it to . . . dig out that cheap 12-inch fan you sit on the desk in the summer, plunk it down on the floor in the room next to the stove and plug it in and aim it towards the stove . . . it will move the heat throughout the house.

Yes . . . this means using some electricity . . . the cost is minimal . . . and there is a sound . . . but I personally don't find it annoying . . . the trade off is it's cheap and it works well.


----------



## fishingpol (Jan 12, 2011)

Mechanically, the Ecofan is just basically a motor and thermoelectric pad that creates millivolt current using the difference of the stove temp and air temp above it.  Hence all the aluminum fins on it.  Stirling engines consist of more mechanical parts, pistons and rods.  I had the Ecofan a few years ago prior to having a flex liner and back when I had my VC Aspen.  Stove top temps did not get to where it needed to be to run the fan.

Now with the Jotul and flex liner, heat is no problem.  My brother has the fan now and it works for him moving air to a drafty corner.  It is a air mover, you will not feel the breeze like an electric fan.  Part of getting more out of the life span is by taking care of it, and storing it in the box for the off-season.  Either the motor goes bad or the thermo pad.  Ecofans have very few parts to them.

I made a stirling engine with tin cans, brass and copper by watching videos on youtube.  One guy has a homemade one on his stovetop that absolutely rocks.   If you have a smaller house or if your stove is in a fireplace opening, it can help pull heat out behind the stove into the room. It is a great indicator of heat.  More heat faster RPM's.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 12, 2011)

My wife always wanted an ECO fan and really thought it was a good idea. After 3 days, we sent it back for a refund. We just thought it was pretty worthless for moving air. For a novelty, it would be okay. Just don't expect much from them and you'll probably be okay. Jake is right though, if you want air movement, a cheap electric fan is a much better way to go. Well, maybe a good looking lady waving a palm leaf might work.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 13, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> My wife always wanted an ECO fan and really thought it was a good idea. After 3 days, we sent it back for a refund. We just thought it was pretty worthless for moving air. For a novelty, it would be okay. Just don't expect much from them and you'll probably be okay. Jake is right though, if you want air movement, a cheap electric fan is a much better way to go. *Well, maybe a good looking lady waving a palm leaf might work*.



Hmmm . . . I should ask my wife about that tonight . . . I think she might suggest me waving a palm leaf might work out better.


----------



## Gridlock (Jan 13, 2011)

I spent close to $200 for this stirling engine stove fan: http://gyroscope.com/d.asp?product=VULCANSTOVEFAN thinking that it would circulate some warm air; it didn't, but it is cool and made for great conversation for a little while.  It is now in a cabinet somewhere.  The fan blades spin fast, but hardly any air is moved (which is probably why the blades spin so fast as there is virtually no air resistance!).

I have to agree with firefighterjake on this one: get it if you want a cool conversation piece; get a small electric fan if you actually want to circulate any air.


----------



## agartner (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm on the 2nd year with my little ecofan - 2 blade model.  A lot of folks trash these things, but I like it.  My stove is freestanding in an existing fireplace hearth and it does a nice job of circulating the air within the hearth to improve convection currents.  I still use a few regular fans in strategic locations to do my "room to room" air movement though.  It's also a great visual cue as to stovetop temps that I can see from across the room.


----------



## phatfarmerbob (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the input everyone i appreciate it very much ill let u all know what i decide


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 18, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Some folks curse at the ecofans, say they don't work or that they burn out in a few years. Ours is now approaching it's first decade of use and just keeps cranking. It's a 3 bladed unit and does it's modest job almost silently, power on or power off. I also use it as a remote visual thermometer.



I have the same. I use it because I bought it and might as well put it to use. I notice a bit of a difference in heat movement, but not a lot. Funny, as I also use it as a remote thermometer. I can tell the temp by the speed in which it is rotating.


----------

